# Project Lockdown - Scare Attraction



## Lockdown (Mar 11, 2011)

> Project Lockdown is our attempt to create a fully functional scare attraction this Halloween (In The UK). Here you will be able to track our progress and see if we ever succeed! More information regarding the story and location will follow soon.
> 
> We aim to create a high quality maze, by being creative with what we have. Popular maze Room 13 at Alton Towers (Now Removed) managed to achieve this, and we aim to create something very similar to this experience.
> 
> More information on the storyline will be released soon!


Our site is here: http://lockdownproject.blogspot.com/ It would be great to know what you think so far, we will be posting construction here and everything!

But we need your help! We need all the possible advice on how to go about creating this maze, we have several problems that we would like to ask if you could help us with:

-Creating Sturdy Walls and roof for the attraction (It is enclosed in a large marquee but we still want a roof to make it dark inside.

-Advice on props and lighting effects

-Any other top tips

This is our first year in the business and any tips would be appreciated! We look forward to seeing you at the attraction, and thank you for any reply's in advance.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry to see there haven't been any replies. I think you would probably get a better response on the forums at www.HauntWorld.com


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

For the roof I would just use black cloth of somekind. Walls you can just search that on the forum. I'm sure theres some tutorials. Lighting. My number one peice of advice is dont overuse the strobe light. You can use it to your advantage but dont over use it. Clamp lights or stage lights work. (Clamp lights are cheaper). I would buy stage lights from a company called PSSL The Par-cans work good. Used them for film projects and what not. Best of luck to you.


----------

